# Winter stopover West Sussex



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

I'm looking for somewhere on Saturday.

My aims are:

1. West Sussex between Chichester and Littlehampton or not that far from there. 

2. A campsite open in November which is near a dog friendly pub, or a happy dog friendly pub carpark which doesn't mind a stopover. Or even a nice restaurant, and I don't mind a really really nice expensive restaurant and leave the dog in the van, so long as I can stay over in the carpark or quiet streets nearby (and how do you ask?). 

3. Not the Maynards Campsite in Arundel, which is open all year, but isn't that nice, even though there's dog friendly pubs in Arundel, they involve a walk along busy roads from that site. 

Does anyone have any ideas? I'm dropping off the van at Premier Motorhomes on Sunday.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I can't think of many site that are open this time of year around here 

The ship & anchor campsite at Ford near Arundel is closed, but may let you stop over - the pub is open.

The Maypole pub in Yapton has a decent size car park, and would probably let you park up overnight. Doggy friendly, real ale pub with limited food.

maypole map

Pm me for their phone number

ship & anchor:-

http://www.visitsussex.org/site/where-to-stay/ship-anchor-marina-p25761

The CCC site called Chichester (at Southbourne, about 5 miles west on the A259) is actually open until after this weekend.

CCC chihcester


----------

